# 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?



## jdgt1 (27 März 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin seit heute neu in diesem Forum und beschäftige mich leider notgedrungen mit diesen Themen. Sollte ich eine Frage stellen, die für Erheiterung sorgt und schon mehrfach behandelt wurde, bitte ich um Verständnis.

Meine Frage : Ist es möglich, dass auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung ein Betrag über EURO 600 für eine 0900 steht, weil jemand anderes unter Angabe meiner Telefonnummer dieses Angebot wahrgenommen hat ?

Auf der Rechnung steht lediglich "Premium Service 0900" ohne Angabe weiterer Ziffern. Es gibt den Hinweis "Nexmet" mit der Angabe der Artikelnummern "39113" und "39116".

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Herzlichen Dank im voraus.

Jürgen


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



jdgt1 schrieb:


> Auf der Rechnung steht lediglich "Premium Service 0900" ohne Angabe weiterer Ziffern. Es gibt den Hinweis "Nexmet" mit der Angabe der Artikelnummern "39113" und "39116".
> Jürgen


wirklich Nexmet?  den Namen hab ich noch nie gehört und  ist auch noch nie im Forum aufgetaucht 
vermutlich Nexnet 
was sagt  der Einzelverbindungsnachweis? wenn nicht vorhanden,  sofort nachfordern
nur mit Hilfe der Nummer läßt sich mehr dazu sagen


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



jdgt1 schrieb:


> Meine Frage : Ist es möglich, dass auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung ein Betrag über EURO 600 für eine 0900 steht, weil jemand anderes unter Angabe meiner Telefonnummer dieses Angebot wahrgenommen hat ?


Nein, das dürfte nicht gehen. Hast du den keinen unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis für deine Telefonabrechnung? Falls nicht, nachträglich bei deinem Provider beauftragen. Außerdem kannst du unter Benennung deiner Buchungskontonummer auch bei Nexnet anfragen, wie sich die Kosten errechnen.


----------



## jdgt1 (27 März 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> wirklich Nexmet?  den Namen hab ich noch nie gehört und  ist auch noch nie im Forum aufgetaucht
> vermutlich Nexnet
> was sagt  der Einzelverbindungsnachweis? wenn nicht vorhanden,  sofort nachfordern
> nur mit Hilfe der Nummer läßt sich mehr dazu sagen


Entschuldigung,

du hast Recht, der Hinweis lautet "Nexnet".


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Habe genau das gleiche Problem bzw. weiß u.a. die gleiche Nummer 29116 nicht zuzuordnen. Gleiches gilt aber noch für eine weitere 0900 Nummer mit der Leistungsnummer 41017. Weiß damit jemand was anzufangen?


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Die Leistungsnummer ist erstmal nicht entscheidend sondern allein die ausgeschriebene Mehrwertnummer (0900er).


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Leistungsnummer ist erstmal nicht entscheidend sondern allein die ausgeschriebene Mehrwertnummer (0900er).



Ich sehe ja leider nur Service 0900 und eben dahinter die Leistungsnr mit dem Betrag. 

Anbieter steht 11883 & 010012 Telecom

Aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Tja, das ist dann dein Problem, da du keinen unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) für deinen Telefonananschluss beauftragt hast. Du könntest nun bei deinem TK-Unternehmen einen nachträglichen EVN anfordern, doch der ist (wenn es den überhaupt gibt) i. d. R. auf die letzten drei Stellen verkürzt, so dass das womöglich auch nichts bringt.



> Anbieter steht 11883 & 010012 Telecom


Nun könntest du diesen Anbieter unter Benennung deiner Kundendaten (z. B. von der T-Com) fragen, was du (oder jmd. anders) im Abrechnungszeitraum angewählt hast. Evtl. bringt das etwas Licht ins Dukel, da der Anbieter ja nachzuweisen hat, wofür er die Forderung geltend macht.


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du könntest nun bei deinem TK-Unternehmen einen nachträglichen EVN anfordern, doch der ist (wenn es den überhaupt gibt) i. d. R. auf die letzten drei Stellen verkürzt, so dass das womöglich auch nichts bringt.


http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nrw.de/UNIQ117612114820659/link198131A.html


> Mit dem Einzelentgeltnachweis nachträglich prüfen
> Hat der Kunde keinen EVN beantragt und reklamiert er die Telefonrechnung, muss der Netzbetreiber ihm einen nachträglichen Verbindungsnachweis zur Verfügung stellen, den sogenannten Einzelentgeltnachweis (EEN). Der Anbieter muss nur dann keinen EEN erstellen, wenn dies technisch nicht möglich ist oder der Kunde zuvor die Löschung der Daten gewünscht hat.


dieser EVN ist unverkürzt


----------



## Der Jurist (9 April 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Der Einwand, dass ein EEN nicht zu erstellen sei, wird oft erhoben ist aber falsch. Er ist  aus dem Kommunikationsdatensatz herstellbar.  Wegen der Einzelheiten bitte die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Danke euch für die Infos!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Hallo ich habe beim Googlen diese Forum gefunden..

Ich habe gestern auch so eine Rechnung erhalten. Die Telekom sagt Sie aknn da nicht machen. Nextnet Anwortet nicht und bei der Verbrauchezentralle komm ich schon den ganzen Tag nicht durch..


Ich weiß nicht mal was Dtms gmbh ist oder nexnet.

Bei mir auf der Rechnung sthet DTMS gmbh zu.händen nexnet.
Prmiumservice 0900  Artikel 39116 Summe 31,77 euro.

Kann mir da einer mal sagen was ich da weiter machen kann? oder was das übehupt ist?? Ich hab bei der Telekom einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert vielleicht hilft mir das dann weiter.. Aber da ich sehe das einige hier auch schon das Problem hatten. Ich habe jetzt erst mal die Zahlung verweigert bis ich nicht weiß was das sein soll. Meine sorge ist nur das ich jetzt jeden Monat so ne rechnung bekomme.


----------



## dieter_w (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal was Dtms gmbh ist oder nexnet.


Dazu gab es in diesem Forum schon vor längerer Zeit einiges zu lesen ...


> Bei mir auf der Rechnung sthet DTMS gmbh zu.händen nexnet.
> Prmiumservice 0900  Artikel 39116 Summe 31,77 euro.


Dem Szenario nach war es ein Anruf bei einer 0900 zum Thema "Sie haben gewonnen ..." 
Die Spuren führen nach Spanien? In die Schweiz? Großbritannien? ...

31,77 eur (netto?) + 19% MwSt. = 37,81 eur brutto.
Das sind 19 Minuten zu je 1,99 eur/min.

Oder ein aufgedrängtes R-Gespräch mit Weiterleitung auf 0900 ...
(" ... wenn sie weitere Informationen zum Abruf Ihres Gewinns haben wollen, dann drücken Sie die Taste "1" ...")


> Meine sorge ist nur das ich jetzt jeden Monat so ne rechnung bekomme.


Nicht zwingend. Dies sind im allgemeinen einmalige Kosten (je Anruf!).

Aber: Ohne genaue Rufnummernangabe vom EVN geht's nicht weiter.

Wenn du die Nummer hast, dann bei der Bundesnetzagentur nachschauen, ob für die betreffende Nummer ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot verhängt wurde.

Unabhängig davon diesen Vorfall bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden: 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...rnmissbrauch_-_Spam_-_Dialer/Kontakt_1er.html
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...smoeglichkeit_1c8.html#einspruchsmoeglichkeit


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Viellen dank dann warte ich jetzt ab bis ich den Verbindungsnachweiß habe, und werd dann mal auf den Links von dir nach sehen danke für die hilfe.


----------



## Teleton (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hab bei der Telekom einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert vielleicht hilft mir das dann weiter..


Warum forderst Du den EVN bei der Telekom an? Ich dachte Du hast Ärger mit der DTMS. Wer die Kohle will muss auch den Nachweis bringen und ist Ansprechpartner für Einwendungen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Teleton schrieb:


> Warum forderst Du den EVN bei der Telekom an? Ich dachte Du hast Ärger mit der DTMS. Wer die Kohle will muss auch den Nachweis bringen und ist Ansprechpartner für Einwendungen.



Ach das wusste ich nicht.. Dann hätt ich mir das ja sparen können! Ich habe schon den ganzen Tag versucht kontakt mit DTMS nexnet zu bekommen auf Mails Reagiert keiner und Tele kommt immer nur ein Ab..


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....  Ich habe schon den ganzen Tag versucht kontakt mit DTMS nexnet zu bekommen auf Mails Reagiert keiner und Tele kommt immer nur ein Ab..


Versuche es  hier unter "Frühe Schreiben, spät gepostet".  Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken. In der Übersicht findest Du Links zu Musterschreiben und auch Verbindungsdaten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Leider bist du nicht registriert... sonst könnte ich Dir einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner bei dtms sagen.
Sende bitte eine Mail an qm(at)dtms.de
QM steht für "Qualitätsmanagement" 

War das nicht dtms, die mal dieses tolle System mit der "virtuellen Empfangsdame" hatten? Das war so eine Eingabemaske, wenn man da als Frage geschrieben hat "ihr seid miese Abzocker", kam als Antwort "sie haben Probleme mit einer Mehrwertnummer?"


s.a.
http://www.service-nexnet.de/

[offtopic]
DANA hieß dieser "Lingubot"





(Quelle: aka-akas Archiv der Mehrwertskurillitäten)


> DANA: Neben dem „guten Ton“ habe ich zuerst jede Menge Daten und Fakten über dtms gelernt.


Hmm.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Ich ich weiß ja nicht ist DTMS und nexnet ein und das selbe?? Bei mir steht DTMS gmbh Nexnet ich habe den drei mail geschickt an [email protected] keine Antwort. 

Ich weiß nicht mal ob das über einwahl mit dem Pc oder per Telefon pasiert ist..


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Danke für die mail adresse werd dort mal hin schreiben..


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Ich weiß gar nicht sogenau was ich Schreiben soll, ich habe mir die gepostetn schreiben angesehen.. Aber ich weiß ja nicht mal ob es über Internet oder bei ner weiterleitung beim Telfon dazu gekommen ist.. Bezahlt habe ich wie gesagt noch gar nichts.. laut Telekom sind bei mir aber Nummer wie 0900 usw gespert. 

Ich ein wenig Probleme mit der Anfangs formolierung..


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

So cih habe dem jetzt mal eine mail geschickt Ich habe mir einiges aus den Muster briefen genommen was so passt und den rest dazu geschrieben.. Ich hoffe da reagiert nun einer.. Bin mal gespannt. 

Viellen dank noch mal für die hilfe und tips hier im Forum..


----------



## dieter_w (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Bezahlt habe ich wie gesagt noch gar nichts.. laut Telekom sind bei mir aber Nummer wie 0900 usw gespert.


Da könnte man sich eigentlich beruhigt zurücklehnen und die Herbstsonne genießen ...

Ist der "Unregistriert" hier eigentlich immer die gleiche Person? Ist ein wenig irritierend, finde ich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich ich weiß ja nicht ist DTMS und nexnet ein und das selbe??


Nexnet ist ein Abrechner für (unter anderem) dtms.


----------



## Rebecca (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Ja ist immer die selbe Person, Ich versuch es mal mit einem Namen geht das überhaupt? mal testen.


Hier das habe ich auf meine mail zurück bekommen. 




> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Da könnte man sich eigentlich beruhigt zurücklehnen und die Herbstsonne genießen ...
> 
> Ist der "Unregistriert" hier eigentlich immer die gleiche Person? Ist ein wenig irritierend, finde ich.





zurücklehnen?? verschicken die denn keine Mahnungen?? Die Telekom sagte zu mir als ich die Zahlung habe gestopt das die mich verklagen wenn ich das nicht zahle.. 

Was ich nur so lustig finde ist, das mir keiner sagen wie das pasiert sein soll da ich ne Flat habe 0900 usw.. gespert. Ich weiß nicht mal ob das über Internet oder beim Telefonieren war und mit wem.. Bekomm nur so Dumme mails wie da oben.. Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt..


----------



## dieter_w (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Rebecca schrieb:


> zurücklehnen?? verschicken die denn keine Mahnungen?? Die Telekom sagte zu mir als ich die Zahlung habe gestopt das die mich verklagen wenn ich das nicht zahle..


Keine Rechnungen bezahlen geht schon mal nicht. Ich würde den unstrittigen Teilbetrag der Rechnung bezahlen. Und dies der Rechnungsstelle auch so mitteilen.


> Was ich nur so lustig finde ist, das mir keiner sagen wie das pasiert sein soll


Das kann ich leider auch nicht.


> da ich ne Flat habe 0900 usw.. gespert. Ich weiß nicht mal ob das über Internet oder beim Telefonieren war und mit wem.. Bekomm nur so Dumme mails wie da oben.. Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt..


Ich weiß nicht, wie es sein kann, dass bei einer generellen 0900-Sperre (bei T-Com beauftragt?) eine Verbindung zu eben dieser Vorwahl berechnet werden kann. Dies wäre als erstes zu klären. 
Ansonsten hast du doch durch die Sperrung der 0900-Nummern deinen Willen zum Ausdruck gebracht, keine Gespräche zu 0900-Vorwahlen führen zu wollen. Also müsste meiner Meinung nach derjenige, der diese Sperre für dich eingerichtet hat, erklären können, wieso trotz Sperre derartige Verbindungen (irrtümlich durch techn. Fehler oder beabsichtigt durch Umgehungstechniken / R-Gespräch???) auf deine Rechnung kommen.
Nach meiner Auffassung besteht bei einer eingerichteten 0900-Sperre keine Zahlungspflicht für trotzdem berechnete 0900-Verbindungen.


----------



## federico (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



dieter_w schrieb:


> > Was ich nur so lustig finde ist, das mir keiner sagen wie das passiert sein soll
> 
> 
> 
> Das kann ich  leider auch nicht.



Ich kann's.



> Ansonsten hast du doch durch die Sperrung der 0900-Nummern deinen Willen zum Ausdruck gebracht, keine Gespräche zu 0900-Vorwahlen führen zu wollen. Also müsste meiner Meinung nach derjenige, der diese Sperre für dich eingerichtet hat, erklären können, wieso trotz Sperre derartige Verbindungen (irrtümlich durch techn. Fehler oder beabsichtigt durch Umgehungstechniken / R-Gespräch???) auf deine Rechnung kommen.



Vermutlich wird man den Sperr-Einrichter nicht zu dieser Auskunft zwingen können.  Wenn er aber bestätigt hat, daß die ANWAHL von 0900-Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummern vom betreffenden Anschluß aus gesperrt worden sei, dann genügt das.

Denn wenn dies zutrifft, ist jedem 0900-Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter die Behauptung verwehrt, durch eine ANWAHL seiner 0900-Nummer vom betreffenden Anschluß aus sei die Mehrwertdienstleistung bestellt worden.  Er müßte also darlegen, auf welche sonstige Weise seine Mehrwertdienstleistung bestellt worden sein soll.

Wenn ansonsten trotz -bestätigter- 0900-Anwahlsperre weiterhin ANWAHLEN von 0900-Nummern möglich sind, dann dürfte der Sperr-Einrichter wg. Pflichtverletzung auf Schadensersatz haften.  



> Nach meiner Auffassung besteht bei einer eingerichteten 0900-Sperre keine Zahlungspflicht für trotzdem berechnete 0900-Verbindungen.



Allein eine eingerichtete Anwahl-Sperre von 0900-Nummern verhindert eine (Inanspruchnahme von 0900-Mehrwertdienstleistungen und damit eine) Zahlungspflicht für die Inanspruchnahme von Dienstleistungen unter 0900-Nummern nicht.

Aber: sofern 0900-Nummern in einer Weise genutzt werden, mit der 0900-Anwahlsperren umgangen werden können, dann dürfte dies meines Erachtens als rechtswidrige Nummernnutzung im Sinne von § 67 TKG anzusehen sein.  Als Konsequenz könnte die Bundesnetzagentur anordnen, daß (trotz begründeter Zahlungspflicht) die entsprechenden Beträge weder in Rechnung gestellt, noch inkassiert werden dürfen.

Eine Zahlungspflicht für die Inanspruchnahme von sprachgestützten Premium-Diensten trotz eingerichteter 0900-Anwahlsperre scheidet von vorneherein dann gemäß § 66g TKG aus, wenn vor Inanspruchnahme keine ordentliche Preisansage erfolgt war. 

( Im Zweifel hätte also der Diensteanbieter nachzuweisen, daß er vor Erbringung/Inanspruchnahme seiner Premium-Dienste unter Umgehung der 0900-Anwahlsperre gemäß § 66b TKG ordnungsgemäß über den Preis informiert hatte. )

f.


----------



## dieter_w (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



federico schrieb:


> Ich kann's.


Dann tu's doch 



> Allein eine eingerichtete Anwahl-Sperre von 0900-Nummern verhindert eine (Inanspruchnahme von 0900-Mehrwertdienstleistungen und damit eine) Zahlungspflicht für die Inanspruchnahme von Dienstleistungen unter 0900-Nummern nicht.


Da du das Wort "ANWAHL" immer so betonst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du eine gesicherte Erkenntnis hast, dass man trotz eingerichteter ANWAHL-Sperre trotzdem Verbindungen zu sog. "Mehrwert"diensten aufgebaut bekommt. Die dann eben nicht durch eigene aktive ANWAHL entstehen.



> Aber: sofern 0900-Nummern in einer Weise genutzt werden, mit der 0900-Anwahlsperren umgangen werden können, ...


Ist das so?



> ... dann dürfte dies meines Erachtens als rechtswidrige Nummernnutzung im Sinne von § 67 TKG anzusehen sein.


Sollte so sein, das denke ich eigentlich auch. Das dürfte dann aber auch nicht von einer Preisansage abhängig gemacht werden. Wenn ich keine 0900 will, dann weder mit noch ohne Preisansage. Überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rebecca (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Also erst mal Bezahlen und dann mir das Geld von der Telekom versuchen wieder zu holen??

Da die ja angebliech die Nummern gesperrt haben??


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Rebecca schrieb:


> Also erst mal Bezahlen und dann mir das Geld von der Telekom versuchen wieder zu holen??


Das klappt nie. Umgekehrt. Telefonrechnung bezahlen minus strittiger Betrag und
 Telekom so mitteilen (ganz wichtig)


----------



## Rebecca (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Habe ich erst gemacht nur den streit betrag eingehalten.. Normale T-com Rechnung bezahlt.. Die Telekom sagt die nehemen sich dafür nichts an, da das über einen anderen Anbieter gelaufen ist. Ich müsste mich mit denen streiten. T-com ´meint sich für so einen kleinen Betrag streiten lohnt eh nicht da ich den Kürzeren ziehe und Mahnungen und Klagen bekomme sonst nix.. 


Ich habe heut noch mal mit denen Telefoniert die könn sich da ja mal gar nicht erklären wie das kommt das wenn ich 0900 usw sperren habe wie das pasiert.. 

Nexnet teilt mir nicht mit wann mit wem die Verbindung war. 

Ich könnt mich auch mit einem Kaktus unterhalten der gibt mehr mehr Antworten.

Vielleicht ist dies ja auch durch ne weiterleitung der Auskunft pasiert oder aber auch nicht.. 
wie gesagt null Infos... 

Ich überleg den Betrag zu zahlen da ich auf Mahnungen Inkasso usw.. auch kein Bock habe.. 

Seit drei Tagen Telefonier ich mit denen MAil per Post hab ich es geschickt da kommt nix zurück, ausser der gepostete Breif.. Und von der T-com nur Dummes gelabber. 
Und Angstmacherei.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Telekom Hotlines sind in der allermeisten Fällen mit Mitarbeitern besetzt,  die von dieser Materie soviel Ahnung haben wie eine  durchschnittliche Hausfrau.


----------



## Rebecca (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Also so wie ich was??  

Also nur die Telonrechnung bezahlen den streit wert nicht.. Und dann? Weiter versuchen was über nexnet zu klären oder über die Telekom??


----------



## CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Rebecca schrieb:


> Also nur die Telonrechnung bezahlen den streit wert nicht



Genauso! Und dann abwarten, wer was von dir will. Und der, der was von dir will, soll dir nachweisen, wofür.


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

@ Rebecca

Hast Du schon darüber nachgedacht von nexnet und dtms zu verlangen, die Rechnung als Entgeltnachweis nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen.

vgl § 45i Abs. 1 TKG

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tkg_2004/__45i.html

Diese Vorschrift löst die alte *Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung* oder *TKV* ab. Das stand im alten *§ 14*.

Zu den fett gekennzeichneten Suchworten kommt noch *Prüfprotokoll*. Suche im Forum danach.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Rebecca schrieb:


> oder über die Telekom??


Die Telekom hat damit nichts am Hut. Es ist nicht ihre Forderung.


----------



## Rebecca (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Ich werd das mal versuchen, nur Antwortet nexnet nicht ausser die mail oben.. 

Ich werd die noch mal Anschreiben vielleicht habe ich bis Morgen was..


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

@ Rebecca


Du solltest Dich hier anmelden, das würde beispielsweise die Kommunikation erleichtern, da die Funktion der Persönlichen Nachricht zur Verfügung steht.


Zu den rechtlichen Wirkungen solcher Forderungen:
In der Dialer-Zeit hat ein Unternehmen genauso reagiert wie nexnet vermutlich reagieren wird. Da das Unternehmen aber dazu verpflichtet war, konnte im Prozess vor dem Amtsgericht daraufhin gewiesen werden, dass diese Prüfung und die Überlassung des Prüfungsprotokolls noch nicht erfolgt sei und deshalb nicht gezahlt würde. Daraufhin hat das Gericht entschieden, dass der Nutzer rechtmäßig die Zahlung verweigert.
Dass Du Anlass hast in Deinem Fall eine solche Prüfprotokoll zu verlangen, ergibt sich aus der Tatsache, dass Du eine 0900-Sperre einrichten ließt. Weiter würde ich die Telekom bitten, dass Du eine 0900-Sperre hast.


----------



## dieter_w (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> ... Weiter würde ich die Telekom bitten, *zu bestätigen,* dass Du eine 0900-Sperre hast.


...


----------



## granny (26 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Danke für die mail adresse werd dort mal hin schreiben..



ich finde es nicht richtig das mann so ausgenutz wert


----------



## bobsen (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung*

hallo zusammen, habe heute ebenfalls eine mahnung von nexnet bekommen. in der betreffenden telefonrechnung (von der deutschen Telekom) stand anderer Anbieter, dtms(z.Hd. nexnet) 0900...nr 12,29€
für eine fragwürdige leistung, dessen ich mir nicht bewusst bin. Habe soeben bei dieser infonr aus der nexnet-mahnung angerufen, die mir sagten, dass sie für die Firma "LEGION GmbH" in düsseldorf die Zahlung fordern (in der 
Mahnung bereits 16,60€). Es handele sich um einen Gewinnspielhotline-anbieter, deren nr wir angeblich gewählt haben sollen, bzw eine taste zum Annehmen des Gewinns gedrückt haben sollen ,woraufhin diese Kosten entstehen. 

Zum einen, kam diese Abzockmasche schon öfter bei uns vor, weshalb jeder im Haushalt darauf gefasst ist und bei solchen anrufen direkt auflegen. Bei Fragen nach der genauen Leistung (so Nexnet-auskunft) gibt es nur eine Postadresse von der Legion GmbH. Jedoch läuft das Mahnverfahren von Nexnet ununterbrochen weiter. Man will offensichtlich auf diesem Wege Druck ausüben und die Abzockmaschen damit supporten, um an Geld zukommen. 

Die Frage ist nun, soll ich einfach nicht zahlen, da es sich offensichtlich hier um reine Abzockstrategien handelt, oder sollte ich die 16,60 € bezahlen, damit ich miene Ruhe habe (womit die Abzocker ihr Ziel erreicht hätten).... oder fällt wem eine bessere Lösung ein... 
Bitte um Rat.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Franziska (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung*



bobsen schrieb:


> Bei Fragen nach der genauen Leistung (so Nexnet-auskunft) gibt es nur eine Postadresse von der Legion GmbH.


Oder hier:
[noparse]http://www.legion.de/[/noparse]


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Legion mal wieder? Und versprochene Gewinne? Da war doch mal was...
http://forum.kijiji.de/post-443477.html#443477

und früher erst...
http://www.baden-online.de/art_0_62_2886_ortenau
http://www.gazette.de/Archiv/Gazette-Februar2003/Frohschuetz02.html

aktuell
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=133130#post133130

zahlen? nöö! Über BnetzA versuchen, dass die ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Hatte ih auch, was soll ich machen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hatte ih auch, was soll ich machen?





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> zahlen? nöö! Über BnetzA versuchen, dass die ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängen.


--> Beschreiben, was passiert ist - und mit Namen/Anschrift ab an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------



## Mohrle (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kostenpflichtiger Auskunftsdienst Art.41064 Dtms/Nexnet*

Habe auf meiner Rechnung einen Betrag von über 100€  Kostenpflichtiger Auskunftsdienst Art.41064 Dtms/Nexnet.
Keiner kann mir sagen was das ist. Ich habe diesen Dtms-Betrag aus meiner Telekom - Rechnung nicht bezahlt. Nun muß ich wohl abwarten bis die sich bei mir melden, oder kann mir jemand einen Tip geben


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Rechnung mit Angabe falscher Telefonnummer ?*

Richtig, und dann fragst du sie, für was bezahlt werden soll und wohin die Weiterleitung ging.


----------

